
Three Radio Theremin: Convert Old Radios into a Theremin - dpflan
http://yurisuzuki.com/works/three-radio-theremin/
======
dpflan
I thought this was interesting, and I was curious if anyone has created
similar instruments and could share them here.

Other references: 1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin#cite_note-67](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin#cite_note-67)

